# Fisher Lift Arm Broken- Weld or Replace



## blakeusa (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Minute Mount Plow with the Lift Arm that has the round chain link type openings for attaching the lift chain. This connection broke today and looks like it had been welded before.

Should I buy a new one or weld a bracket or something? ideas to secure the chain. Lbocal dealer said they were on backorder...

Anyone have a similar problem or fab up a better way to attach the chains.

After looking at the design it is no wonder they replaced it with a PLATE type connector.

Thanks


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

weld on a new hoop ring. 

comon fix to do. simple and easy.


----------



## blakeusa (Jan 13, 2011)

Would I just use a piece of chain link or is there a better material to use?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Got to Mcmaster.com and search this part.
3028T53

This should do it. Might want to weld a plate on the bottom side of the lift arm and then weld the D/lashing ring in place.
T.J.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

TJS;1235545 said:


> Got to Mcmaster.com and search this part.
> 3028T53
> 
> This should do it. Might want to weld a plate on the bottom side of the lift arm and then weld the D/lashing ring in place.
> T.J.


That looks like a perfect part to fix the problem... I would have never thought about using it for the plow chain!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Dr Who;1235667 said:


> That looks like a perfect part to fix the problem... I would have never thought about using it for the plow chain!


I have fixed a couple of them for some locals that way. I even have a few of those D rings in my parts pile.Thumbs Up
T.J.


----------



## blakeusa (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas.....


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Fisher MM2 lift arm*

Same thing happened to me today after hitting a dip in the road going 60 mph. How much did parts and labor for welding cost? The new lift arm assembly is only $130. Trying to get it done right for a good price???

05 F250 powerstroke
Fisher MM2 7.5' w/pro-wings
Fisher 1000 tailgate


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

There is a lift arm on ebay now. The ones I have fixed with the D-ring inlcuded is about 60 bucks. It takes me about 1/2 hour or so to do this.
T.J.


----------

